# TB steelhead



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Go post in the western forums then.


Wow.... Where's the love? The laid back atmosphere of the east side is the appealing factor for me. I think Bob was making an attempt to be funny! 

Besides when was "catching" a given when you go fishing? I always thought when I went fishing that if I caught anything it was a bonus!


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

me uptight?:lol: thats the funniest thing i've heard in awhile...

so where do we draw the line? Is every river in NE Mich open for reports? The reason certain rivers should be limited is pressure, plain and simple. 
Now if i posted i did real well on the E branch AG right below the 55 bridge, do you think that is right? Could you imagine the pressure that would bring to that small stretch of river? I am one of the few who DO NOT use this forum to figure out where i'm fishing this weekend. People from down state rely on posts to plan a trip (hundreds of people). If you dont think that, your out of touch with reality. You have more internet non-member scouters than you have members contributing to this forum. Do you think they are viewing to share a new method to fish? Nope, they are letting you do their homework for them. I will post reports on the AS and Rifle, cause they can handle the people and thats where most are heading anyway. The AS is not a secret, it does not rely on shots of rain(to an extent), you can go on the internet and see what CFS she's running. I keep a journal, and EVERY year the AS is like clockwork...i have more days on that river than most. Lets put it this way, if i take a deep breath, i can smell her. everyday.

Uptight, not even close......just realistic..


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

sprigdog said:


> me uptight?:lol: thats the funniest thing i've heard in awhile...
> 
> so where do we draw the line? Is every river in NE Mich open for reports? The reason certain rivers should be limited is pressure, plain and simple.
> Now if i posted i did real well on the E branch AG right below the 55 bridge, do you think that is right? Could you imagine the pressure that would bring to that small stretch of river? I am one of the few who DO NOT use this forum to figure out where i'm fishing this weekend. People from down state rely on posts to plan a trip (hundreds of people). If you dont think that, your out of touch with reality. You have more internet non-member scouters than you have members contributing to this forum. Do you think they are viewing to share a new method to fish? Nope, they are letting you do their homework for them. I will post reports on the AS and Rifle, cause they can handle the people and thats where most are heading anyway. The AS is not a secret, it does not rely on shots of rain(to an extent), you can go on the internet and see what CFS she's running. I keep a journal, and EVERY year the AS is like clockwork...i have more days on that river than most. Lets put it this way, if i take a deep breath, i can smell her. everyday.
> ...


SD; Very well written, "Realistic" is putting this whole "internet report" thing into its proper perspective. IMO regardless the river, regardless the site (*there are many others besides this one!) posting the reports there are a lot of "sportsman" that will make the effort and go when the reports are good and it does effect the numbers of people at anyone particular spot. And even though one of the most popular places on the AS is the highbanks I'm sure if someone posts a "negative or positive" report about how the fishing is at the highbanks it would have some effect on whether some would go or not. On the other hand, I've been a participant on many rivers long before the internet was around and "Combat Fishing 101" on the Big M was were I cut my teeth. It was "Combat" fishing at its best there long before we could get "reports" on internet. Myself anymore, I only have small windows of opertunity when I can go fishing so whether the fishing "reports" are good or not I'm there! But when I can't be out and about I do enjoy reading of others expierances.


----------



## Adam Peterson (Mar 20, 2006)

What this debate comes down to is what you consider a "other" river. I agree with you, if you done want people fishing at a certin part of the river dont post anything. As far as the TB goes there is only maybe 1 mile if fishable steelhead and slamon water so its not a big guess where you can fish, you can pretty see everyone that is fishing on the whole strech of the river. I dunno I'm done with the thread its getting out of hand.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

Burksee said:


> I think Bob was making an attempt to be funny!


I think "Making an attempt" is the operative phase here. Maybe I should have included a few   's. I think it is obvious that I was jokingly sending people away from where I'm going to be fishing myself.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bobcolenso said:


> I think "Making an attempt" is the operative phase here. Maybe I should have included a few   's. I think it is obvious that I was jokingly sending people away from where I'm going to be fishing myself.


You people from Grand Lake do seem to have a drier sense of humor than most!  :lol:


----------



## sprigdog (Jan 29, 2004)

Adam Peterson said:


> What this debate comes down to is what you consider a "other" river. I agree with you, if you done want people fishing at a certin part of the river dont post anything. .


your right, if you dont want anyone fishing it dont post it. That makes alot of sense for the person who lives in the area of certain streams. Not for the person who lives 3 hours away and wont fish that river again for a couple weeks, what does he care how many people show up the day after his report?

My original comment wasnt meant to be taken as a "Thunder bay specific". I do not fish that river, so i dont care how much pressure it gets. I was trying to shed light on the "where do we stop" aspect. This topic came up last year and probably the year before, etc. 

your right again, i'm done with this thread also.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright, I don't know why it seems like everytime I post it's taken the wrong way. I guess it just gets old hearing everybody whining and putting down the east-side rivers like there are absolutely NO fish in them, and the west-side is so golden, kidding or not. I guess it's a good thing because everybody will head west, but it just gets annoying you know? So sorry if I "offended" anybody, I just wish we could get back to when we could actually talk and share about the river or rivers we fish, this site has gotten alot like TSS, where it's pointless to even go on it because everybody is so seceretive. I don't worry about people being in "my" holes, as I don't give names, AND alot of people are starting to hike and explore now anyways. Tight-lines to you ALL, I'll be on the Au Sab tommorrow, rivers teetering around 40 degrees, this flush ought to change things. I think this site needs to go to members only in order to view forums and posts.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Tight Lines and Screamin Drags to yah AS! Post a report when you get back!


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Geez guys- I take a day or two away from our sleepy little NE River forum and all hell breaks loose??????

I dont see where any of the rules have been transcended as far as the posts go....except for 1 and that has been dealt with. I would say the river in question is not a secret.....I can think of some others that might be more susceptible to harm.

Lets be civil, sensible, and if we cant accomplish both of those things then please refrain from posting!!

If anybody wants to post any comments feel free....I will keep this one open for a little bit longer.

If anyone wants to point out an instance of the reference to a specific hole please send me a PM...


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Just to reinforce what Joel said this thread is walking a thin line now. If it keeps up it will be closed down, play nice....


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

getting back to actually fishing and the tb river. the dam had one gate WIDE open. water was boiling down the river. i wish i would have had a thermometer with me. it looked pretty cold and we never seen a fish caught. but if it gets a little warmer those fish should move up.


----------

